# Campagnolo EPS price info



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Okay, as there seems to be a lack of info on the actual price points of these products, I thought I would add this into the forum for those interested.

These prices are the suggested retail prices of the grouppos from the Benelux distributor of Campagnolo. I converted the price from euros to CDN$ and to USA$. The exchange rates are as of today via the currency converter website: Currency Converter | OANDA 

I also included the regular Campagnolo grouppo prices from them so that you may see the comparative difference from the mechanical to electronic version grouppos. 

Campagnolo EPS Super Record (w/UT titanium) grouppo: €4249 = CDN$5528 =USA$5579
Campagnolo EPS Record grouppo: €3499 = CDN$4552 = USA$4594
Campagnolo Super Record mechanical version(w/UT titanium) €2447 = CDN$3184 = USA$3213
Campagnolo Record grouppo mechanical version: €1887 = CDN$2455 = USA$2478


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Okay, as there seems to be a lack of info on the actual price points of these products, I thought I would add this into the forum for those interested.
> 
> These prices are the suggested retail prices of the grouppos from the Benelux distributor of Campagnolo. I converted the price from euros to CDN$ and to USA$. The exchange rates are as of today via the currency converter website: Currency Converter | OANDA
> 
> ...


Campagnolo prices are always "Market" and not MSRP. 

I bought the Campagnolo EPS Super Record Group a lot cheaper than $5576. I know some bike shops are selling the EPS SR Group for around $5576. But you can save a lot of money if you shop around. 

If you want a really nice deal, call Glorycycles.com


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Your LBS will likely be able to get you SR EPS for less than $5k.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

AnthonyL88 said:


> If you want a really nice deal, call Glorycycles.com


Curious that their web site is incomplete regarding EPS...


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

flatlander_48 said:


> Curious that their web site is incomplete regarding EPS...


You need to email or call Glorycycles.com and speak to *Clive de Sousa*


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AnthonyL88 said:


> You need to email or call Glorycycles.com and speak to *Clive de Sousa*


Clive posts here under "CliveDS", by the way. 

I like his blog/review. But the three times I have ordered from Glory Cycles, one or two of the items weren't actually in stock, so they either made me a nice deal on a different item, or ship them later with upgraded shipping. The good part is that when you speak to them, they seem to actually have riding experience on most items, so they can give good advice.


----------

